# which coolant is best ?



## gazzbag (Jan 23, 2007)

i've been wondering wot type of coolant is best for my '84 300zx non turbo.lately i've just been using tectaloy general use,but have noticed that the level has been dropping daily.not sure of leaks as i can't see any visible ones but i tend to top up on every day or two.
also,if i completely drain the system,do i re-fill the whole lot with just coolant,or do i use a mixture of coolant and water.i've been running it on just coolant and that's all i top it up with.
i realize this is simple stuff but i'm just confused....should i get the system pressure tested ? will they be able to determine water pump or thermostat faults ?
any ideas on this would be greatly appreciated...thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You shouldn't use straight anti-freeze in a system. A 60/40 to 50/50 mix is usually best. There are a number of good anti-freezes on the market, including Zerex and Prestone. Personally, I prefer genuine Nissan Long-life antifreeze available from any Nissan or Infiniti dealer. Your vehicle specifies ethlyene-glycol type anti-freeze. If you have a leak, pressure testing is one way of isolating the location of the leak.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

what ^ he said...

one thing you 'can' add if you have noticed higher temps than normal is some 'redline water wetter' i used half bottle in my GTR32 and the other half in my buddies 350swap 280z we both noticed at least 10degres cooler...

if you think there is a leak there are a few diff ways to check...

check your oil is it getting creamy colored? or how about your coolant, notice any lil droplets of oil? what color is your exhaust after youve been warmed up and driven around? notice any white or blue smoke?
those cover internal leaks, as for external leaks... get yourself a black light or a UV light and in a dark dark room shine it around your engine and see if there is anything glowing brightly.. you may have to do a full engine cleaning first then give it a few days of regular driving before you can locate it easily....

as for coolant/water mixtures it depends on your location, the warmer the climate the more water you will want in your system as it will cool better than anti-freeze... the other thing that anti-freeze does is aid in preventing the water from boiling so never run just pure water


----------

